# tummy tuck after weight loss



## amyintx (Apr 13, 2008)

Over the past two years I have lost eighty pounds. Right now I am at 211 and feel very good at this weight. The problem is my hanging belly...it was stretched not so much from the weight but from 3 very large babies. 

I would like to have a tummy tuck and am wondering if anyone here has undergone this operation and if so were you happy with the results.


----------



## Risible (Apr 14, 2008)

I did a search function on "tummy tuck", and came up with many threads. This thread may be useful to you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 14, 2008)

I had my tummy tuck, which was really extensive due to a large weight loss and two abdominal hernias. It's been quite an ordeal, and more complicated than most, because of a loss of circulation to the area and subsequent necrosis (gross!) The skin basically died in two areas on my incision, and it was open and healing for nearly three months, but it eventually closed and looks pretty good. My doc is going to go back in and do a revision sometime this summer, but the areas that didn't have the necrosis look beautiful, just like a thin purple sharpie line, and I'm not even four months out yet. 

I had a "T" incision, also called an anchor cut, because they had to place a large piece of mesh to hold my abdominal wall together to repair the hernia; also, because my WLS was done open, I had a big ugly scar from that and from a couple of other abdominal surgeries. They managed to get rid of all of those scars, all of the stretch marks, everything, and to give me a waist which is something I've never had before. I have a scar from under my breastbone down to my bikini line, and then another scar from hip bone to hip bone. It looks great, except where it was open, and in those areas it's about an inch wide and purplish colored -- way better than what it looked like when it was healing. This is not a very common complication so you shouldn't overly worry about it, and most people heal up nicely right away and do very well. I just "lucked out", I guess, probably because I'm a nurse and we ALWAYS get the complications. 

Prior to surgery, I had chronic yeast under my pannus skin; that skin, and the hernias, were causing some low back and hip problems. It's much better now, since having it done. I have no regrets at all, but the slow healing wound was less than fun, lemme tell you. My insurance has paid for most of it because of documented yeast rashes, back problems, etc. Overall I'm really happy with how it looks, though I wish I'd had an easier recovery. It looks awesome.

Depending on what you do for work, plan on being out for awhile, usually at least two weeks or so. Also, most people who have this surgery have two or more jp drains which aren't really a big deal but aren't a lot of fun, either. They're in for about two weeks and then get pulled; they help prevent swelling and seromas. I still wear a binder because I swell when I'm at work or doing a lot, and I feel a LOT better when I wear one. 

One thing to ask about, when you have a consultation with a plastic surgeon (or surgeons -- best to get as many opinions as you can) is muscle repair. Some docs only repair the skin, but since part of your problem is baby weight, you probably have stretched out abdominal muscles, too, from carrying those big babies. You'll get a much better aesthetic result and functionality if you have muscle repair done. It may cost more, and can hurt more, but I think it's worth it. 

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask away if you have more questions.


----------



## amyintx (Apr 14, 2008)

Good Lord Miss Vickie! What an ordeal. I am really debating about this. I had a C-secstion and I remember waking up in agony. I hate the thought of that kind of pain again. After my twin girls were born, weighing 7 and 8 pounds each, the doctor suggested a tuck but I was to poor at the time. Now 23 years later I am thinking it should be now or never. I can here my pannis slapping and sloshing around as I walk and it is really bad when I get on the eliptical. 

Do you think that there is a possibility it may snap back a bit?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 14, 2008)

Amy, yup, my situation was awful but it's also pretty rare, fortunately. I was "open" for a long time while they were repairing my hernia, so I'm sure that didn't help either, with getting blood flow to the area. I'm otherwise low risk since I don't smoke, am not diabetic, and am in good health.

The pain... yeah, let me tell you this hurt like a mofo. I take care of women with cesareans (I'm an OB nurse) and while some people describe their TT pain as like that, mine was way worse -- probably because they had to do a hernia repair as well. I'm told the mesh is what hurts and I believe it. It STILL hurts, nearly four months later. The skin doesn't hurt at all, it's the muscles beneath it. They will offer an On-Q pump, which works for the skin pain, but the muscle pain just takes time to heal and for some of us it's really bad. I think it's an individual thing, but it was odd since my WLS and other abdominal surgeries were a breeze, comparatively speaking.

The reason I went ahead and had surgery was because I was having a hard time with my hernia. which was getting bigger and bigger, and the skin was causing rashes. So.... it had to be done. Not sure if you have rashes or anything but they can be brutal. It got to the point that to get rid of mine before surgery I had to take high doses of Diflucan, DAILY, and still it took a couple of weeks.

As for your skin snapping back, it's hard to say. I'd say that my skin has continued to re-model itself, even three years after my WLS. So you could definitely give it some time, and see. Skin remodeling isn't an immediate thing, so some of it may resolve on its own. I doubt a pannus could ever truly go away, but it might get smaller in time. 

I have to say, though, that even with all the pain I went through, it was definitely worth it. No more rashes or pannus wrangling, which is a very nice thing. But keep in mind, it's elective, and just because they call it "plastic" or "cosmetic" doesn't mean that it's not serious surgery that needs recovery time and doesn't involve very real risks.


----------

